
Free Usability Testing for Startups - juliebo
https://oneglobus.com/signup/Q9LB3UXT
======
juliebo
Our platform OneGlobus has launched a free tool for usability testing with the
screen recording. If you are the startup this is for you ;) Please share your
feedback to info@oneglobus.com

